#ubuntu-tr 2011-05-02
<mehmet1288> s.a
<mehmet1288> 11.04 kullanan var mı??
<wingless> bu xephyr ne güzel bişeymiş ya
<wingless> vnc falan kullanmam artık
<cylonmath> slm
<cylonmath> herkes uyuyor mu
<turkuaz> slm
<turkuaz> ubuntu 10.10 64 bit indirecegim ama 32 bit deposunuda kullanabilirmiyim
<pajero> +-
<pajero> ü+9
<mehmet1288> s.a
<slarikan> 11,04 kurdum
<slarikan> ağ bağlantısı var gibi görünüyor ama swish in ışığı yanmıyor
<slarikan> çözdüm
<slarikan> ifconfig te ip adresi çok farklı çıkınca elle düzenledim
<slarikan> bilgisayarı yeniden başlatınca bağlandı
#ubuntu-tr 2011-05-03
<McQueen> arkadaşlar slm
<McQueen> bu saatte hala ayakta olan varmı?
<mehmetali> a.s
<McQueen> nasılsın mehmetali
<mehmetali> saol sen nasılsın
<McQueen> tşk ederim...
<McQueen> masa üstü pc de ubuntu 10.10 kuruluydu
<McQueen> 11.04 için update istedi
<McQueen> yaptı bitirdi
<McQueen> masa üstü geliyor
<McQueen> ama hiç bişiye tıklayamıyorum
<McQueen> öle bekliyor
<McQueen> sorun ne olabilir
<McQueen> ?
<McQueen> bir fikrin var mı?
<xxx> s.a
<McQueen> a.s.
<Guest17391> ubuntuyu ilk defa kullanıyorum
<Guest17391> daha doğrusu linux u
<Guest17391> şuan yeni kurdum inceliyorum
<Guest17391> ama ekranda sadece konversation var ve işlemci fanı sürekli çalışıyo
<Guest17391> ne işlem yaptıpını nasıl görebilirim
<McQueen> denetim masasında system monitor var
<McQueen> ordan bakabilirsin
<mehmetali> McQueen: ubuntu desktop kullanmadım hiç
<McQueen> tr mi kurdun
<Guest17391> sistem gözlemcisi var onu dedin galiba
<McQueen> öledir
<McQueen> :)
<McQueen> eng kullanıyorum ben
<Guest17391> orda mib1 ve mib 2 var onlar sürekli %100
<Guest17391> :(
<Guest17391> fanda sürekli dönüyo sanki oyun çalıştırdık
<McQueen> o ekranda üstteki tablardan birinde
<McQueen> çalışan programların listesi var
<McQueen> hangi programın ne kadar cpu kullandığını gösteriyor
<McQueen> ordan bulabilirsin sorunu
<Guest17391> nepomukservicestub diye bişey var onu nasıl kapatırım
<s0u][ight> slm
<Kartagis> selam s0u][ight
<enesb> s.a
<wingless> selam
<enesb> bişi soracaktım
<enesb> amsn ni başlangıçta otamatik nasıl çalıştırıcam
<enesb> bi türlü yapamadım
<enesb> kimse yok mu
<enesb> beni duyan var mı?
<acemi> baslangic uygulamalarinin icine koy. menude bir yerdeydi
<enesb> başlangıca tuttur detince soldaki menüye kısa yol oluşturuyor
<enesb> ama açışışta otamatik başlatmıyor
<enesb> amsni
<enesb> başlangıç uygulamalar diye biyer var
<enesb> orda ekle seçeneği var
<enesb> yolu soruyo nerde olduğunu bilmiyorum
<acemi> /usr/bin/amsn
<sg|> Selam ustadlar sizden akil almaya geldim ama yardimci olabilecek varsa cok sevinirim...
<sg|> Internet Muhendisligi okuyorum yurt disinda yazin bosum ve sertifika almak istiyorum
<enesb> /usr/bin/amsn  amsn dosyasını mı seçicem
<enesb> ?
<acemi> evet
<sg|> is sansimi zorlamak istiyorum ve Cisco CCNA e basvurucam
<sg|> sizce dogru bir tercihmi
<sg|> network administrator olarak calismak istiyorum veya system admin
<sg|> daha once hic sertifikam yok
<sg|> yardimci olabilicek varmi acaba ?
<enesb> acemi arkadaşım oldu sanırım ama restart etmeden emin olamıcam. usta olmuşsun bence artık sen:) saolasın
<enesb> Cisco sertifikası alan bi arkadaşım var iş arıyor
<enesb> setifika almak boş durmaktan iyidir. ama iş garantisi sağlamayabilir bence
<enesb> tr de öyle en azından
<sg|> enesb CCNA icin fiyatini hairliyormusun
<sg|> sertifikanin ?
<sg|> egitim felan dahil ?
<enesb> sinavbaşı ücret veriyodu sanırım ama rakamları hatırlamıyorum
<enesb> iyi para alıyolar ama:(
<sg|> 5 gun egitim sinav serfiika garantili
<sg|> 5000 TL
<sg|> istiyolar
<enesb> tr de eğitim=para oldu da yurt dışı nasıl bilmem
<sg|> bu  yurt disi fiyati
<enesb> yüksek lisans bile parayla oluyo artık:D
<enesb> ben kendim hiç araştırmadım yanlış bilgi vermek istemem
<enesb> nette bilgi bulursun sanırım
<Kartagis> CCNA sınavı $180 idi iki-üç yıl önce
<Kartagis> heh. bir arama yaptığımda ilk sayfadaki 9 sitenin hepsi aynı cümleleri kullanıyor
<muhtarcan> slm
<slarikan> foruma bişeymi oldu
<rua> s.a
<suigeneris> selam
<suigeneris> uyumayan var mı?
<trip_> hop
<trip_> the most ezik ubuntu sonunda duyuruldu
<trip_> her açtığımda sistemde sorun algılamasa ölürüm sanırım
<trip_> raporla raporla biyere kadar
<trip_> biz de insanız hani
<trip_> 4500mhd'ye göre sürücü de bulamıyor ezo
<trip_> bana verilecek en büyük ceza; cevap vermemek
<trip_> sanırım siz de farkındasınız ki cevap vermiyorsunuz bana
<trip_> pardusu karıştırayım madem
<wingless> trip_: sürücüyü donanım üreticisi yazar, işletim sistemi geliştiricisi değil
<wingless> en azından ekran kartlarında böyle.
<trip_> tabi, diğer sürücülerin hepsini donanım üreticileri yazdı ya
<trip_> her boku tanıyo, onu da tanısa ya
<wingless> trip_: diğerleri generic, standart sürücüler de ondan
<wingless> milyon tane ekran kartı var, hangi birine sürücü yazılsın?
<wingless> koskoca intel iki adap tutup linux sürücüsü yazdıramıyorsa bilemiyorum tabi
<wingless> adam*
<trip_> adap muaşeret anlamaz ben
<trip_> şimdiki son laptop ve nettopların %90 ında 4500 var
<trip_> ve 3150
<trip_> ikisini yazsın ezo
<trip_> yetecek cümle aleme zaten
<trip_> vesa vesa nereye kadar
<wingless> tamam, yoksa bile yakında sürücüsü çıkar o zaman
<wingless> trip_: ek/kısıtlı sürücüler'de olmadığına eminsin değil mi?
<trip_> ppa'sını bulamadım unsupported'lerin
<trip_> harbiden ama çok hayal kırıklığı yaratsa da, seviyorum la ubuntuyu
<trip_> 8.04 ten beri kullanmaya çalışırım, halen herşeyiyle ve kelimenin tam karşılığı olarak STABİL olabildiklerini göremedim
<trip_> ama kullanmadan edemiyorum
<wingless> ben bir kere ayarladıktan sonra bozulmadı valla
<wingless> ama şu 11.04 benim de sinirimi bozdu
<wingless> openssh'de bug var, compiz'de bug var, adamlar inatla eski sürümlerini kullanmadı
<trip_> hee
<trip_> compiz ayrı bi dert
<trip_> her açılışta sistem sorunu oluşur
<wingless> neyse, daha iyisi yok şimdilik, o da olur bi gün
<trip_> sistem sorunu beta2'de de vardı
<trip_> düzeltmeden sallamışlar final release'yi
<trip_> sende hangi sürüm var
<wingless> 11.04
<trip_> çıkacaktım az daha bekleseydin ya
<trip_> :D
<wingless> görmedim pardon ;p
<wingless> çık ama tutmayayım ben seni
<trip_> yok çıkmicam sende o ışığı gördüm ben
<wingless> :)
<trip_> hatun kişiysen gece yarılarına kadar sohbet edebiliriz
<trip_> (:
<trip_> beklerim de hertürlü cevap vereceğin an'ı yani
<wingless> çok taş hatunum, öyle böyle değilim
<trip_> eyfah eyfaaah
<trip_> bekliyorum.
<wingless> her denilene inanma trip_, bu devir sakat
<trip_> uehauheuah
<trip_> :D:D
<wingless> internette kız yok, hepsi erkek onların
<trip_> kurmaca hepsi
<trip_> kandırmaca
<wingless> ne sandın ya
<trip_> çıkıyorum ya
<trip_> bu gerçeği yüzüme vurman beni derinden yaraladı
<trip_> oysa ben bunu çok derinlerime gömmüştüm hiç çıkarmamacasına
<wingless> buralar tekin değil, irc internetin en izbe, en tehlikeli yeridir. görüşürüz.
<trip_> heheyt
<mehmetali> dağıtım güncellemesi yapınca lib klasörü içindeki bazı dosyaları ubuntunun silme olasılığı var mı?
<mehmetali> daha önce derlediğim php'yi derlerken bazı paketlerin dosyalarını görmedi...
#ubuntu-tr 2011-05-04
<delidodo> selam iyi yaksamlar
<trip_> şikayete sebep olan kanal sakini için gerekli işlem yapılacaktır.
<trip_> hem kanal sakini olup hem de şikayete nasıl sebebiyet verebilir bir kişilik karakter şahıs üçlemi
<trip_> çelişkili bir cümle
<trip_> di mi la
#ubuntu-tr 2011-05-05
<zafer> yapamamıştır onun için
<McQueen> slm
<Kartagis> şimdi aklıma geldi, eğer adamın birisi özellikle hayvan fotoğrafçılığı yapıyorsa hayvanfotografcisi.com gibi bir alan adını alamayacak mı?
<datalay> hayirli mesailer kardeslerim
#ubuntu-tr 2011-05-06
<kara> lubuntu kurman istiyorum.Fakat grafik kuruluma geçemiyorum bir türlü.Nasıl yapmalıyım
<kara> Terminal ekrandan çıkamıyorum
<kara> Startx benzeri komutlarda işe yaramıyor
<kara> Lubuntu direkt ubuntu gibi kurulmuyor mu?
<rsx> slm
<rsx> formura ne oldu
<rsx> foruma
<tulliana> fotladı
<tulliana> :D
<rsx> :0
<Fatih_M> selamlar
<McQueen> slm arkadaşlar.... ubuntu 11.04 yükledim...
<primeras> hayırlı olsun
<McQueen> ilk başta nvidia ekran kartımı tanımadı... bu nedenle yeni masa üstü görünümünü (örneğin sol tarafda yer alan ikon listesini, sol üst köşede yer alan windows daki gibi çalıştır menüsü) iptal etti... şimdi nvidia ekran kartımın driverlarını yükledim... bu görünümü nasıl geri getirebilirim
<McQueen> ?
<McQueen> primeras, teşekkür ederim
<primeras> giriş ekranında
<primeras> kullanıcı seçince
<primeras> altta
<primeras> seçenekler
<primeras> çıkar
<primeras> oradan
<primeras> seçebilirsin
<McQueen> deneyeyim hemen
<McQueen> tşk derim
<McQueen> geliyorum
<McQueen> primeras, ubuntu, ubuntu classic , safemode, recover var
<McQueen> başka bişi yok
<primeras> ubuntu
<primeras> yazanı seç
<primeras> bakim
<McQueen> seçtim ama  istesdiğim menü gelmemişti... sadece logout yapıp denedim... restart yapmam gerekirmi
<McQueen> ?
<primeras> unity gelmedi mi onu seçince
<McQueen> yok gelmedi...
<McQueen> epey uğraştım daha önce... unity pugin ini kaldırmış olabilirmiyim
<McQueen> ?
<primeras> olabilu
<primeras> olabilir
<McQueen> kurmayı deyeyim
<primeras> ekran kartı desteklemediyse
<primeras> bişiler yapmış olabilir
<primeras> arka planda
<primeras> bi resetle
<McQueen> nvidia desteklemesi gerekir
<primeras> ubuntu yazanı seç
<primeras> McQueen, ne kadar
<primeras> ekran kartın
<McQueen> nasıl resetlerim... ok adar deneyimim yok...
<McQueen> 512
<McQueen> GeForce 7300 SE/7200 GS
<primeras> bilgisayarı yeniden başlat
<primeras> onu demek istedim
<primeras> resetle derken
<McQueen> :)
<McQueen> ok deneyeyim...
<McQueen> geliyorum
<primeras> açılış
<primeras> ekranından
<McQueen> primeras,  olmadı... ubuntu software centerdan unity arattım
<McQueen> unity 2d panel yüklü deil
<McQueen> onu yüklüyorum
<McQueen> doğrumudur
<McQueen> ?
<primeras> bilmiyorum.
<primeras> şu an ubuntu kullanmıyorum
<McQueen> peki deneyeyim yapacak bişi yok
<McQueen> :)
<primeras> : )
<primeras> sonucu
<primeras> yaz mutlaka
<primeras> buraya
<primeras> :)
<McQueen> tabiki
<McQueen> :)
<McQueen> primeras, olmadı
<McQueen> :)
<primeras> :)
<primeras> tuh
#ubuntu-tr 2011-05-07
<exir> Masaüstüne Lubuntu 11.04 kurdum,fakat çıktı almakta sorun yaşıyorum.Yazıcıyı görüyor,sınama syafsı istiyor,görev tamamlandı diyor ama sonuç olarak bir şey yazdırılmıyor.Bilgisi olan arkadaşlar bir el atarsa çok sevinirim
<ronak> ubuntu 11.04 yüklü masaüstünü açamıyorum.Giriş ekranı çıkıyor,orada donup kalıyor,bios ekranına da geçemiyorum.Bilgisi olan ark.lar acil yardımcı olurlarsa çok sevinirim
<kara> Lubuntu 11.04'te yazıcı tanıtımını hala yapamadım
<kara> Yazıcıya sınama kağıdı yollamaktan gına geldi,ama tek bir sayfa bile çıkmadı
<kara> patronu ikna ettim,eski makina diye lubuntuyu kurdurdum,ama yazcı sorununu çözemezsek,vazgeçeceğiz mecbur
<kara> Nasıl yaparız şu işi acaba
<acemi> kara: yazici ne
<kara> hp
<acemi> model
<kara> HP Deskjet 1000 J110 series
<acemi> takip ettigin bir dokuman var mi
<kara> görüyor,sınama sayfası istiyor,ama yazdırmıyor
<kara> yok
<acemi> onlarin gelen surucusu sorunlu, manuel kurman lazim
<kara> ubuntu 11.04 te aynı sorun yok ama
<kara> hemen yazdırıyor
<kara> ama ubuntuda pcyi kasıyor biraz
<acemi> http://foo2zjs.rkkda.com/
<acemi> bu sayfaya gore kurman lazim
<acemi> DON'T USE the foo2zjs package from:
<acemi>      Ubuntu, SUSE, Mandrake/Manrivia, Debian, RedHat, Fedora, Gentoo, Xandros, EEE PC, Linpus, MacOSX, or BSD!
<acemi> *** Download it here and follow the directions below
<acemi> o surucuyu yazanin uyarisi bu
<kara> tamam,bu sayafaya göre uğraşacağım şimdi
<kara> sağolasın
#ubuntu-tr 2011-05-08
<rainbow> online olan var mi?
<ysfm> s.a.
<ysfm> gnome3 kurulumunda paketlerde sorun olusuyor
<ysfm> nasıl onleyebılırım bir fikri olan var mı
<Asus_ubuntu> Merhaba.. freeNAS ile ilgili bilgisi olan var mı acaba ?
<ubuntu> merhaba FreeNAS hakkında bilgisi olan yardımcı olabilir mi acaba ?
<genctelefon> slm
<rsx> slm
<genctelefon> as
<gsezen> swlam BrozaC
<asus_ubuntu> Merhaba. UFS dosya sistemi ve bu dosya sisteminin ubuntu altında nasıl okundugu hakkında bilgisi olan var mı ?
<BrozaC> ufs ubuntu altında okumak için sanırım kernel derlemen lazım
<BrozaC> belki modul vardir
<BrozaC> ufs için
<asus_ubuntu> ubuntu forumda sordum
<asus_ubuntu> mount -t ufs -o ro,ufstype=ufs2 /dev/sdaX /media/nereye_bağlanacaksa
<asus_ubuntu> böyle yapmamı söylediler ama nereye bağlayacaksan kısmını anlayamadım
<sarikan> :D
<asus_ubuntu> :)
<BrozaC> sudo mount -r -t ufs -o ufstype=44bsd /dev/sdf1 /media/usbDrive/
<BrozaC> demiş birisi
<BrozaC> ufs de çeşit çeşit
<BrozaC> ufs var ufs2 var
<BrozaC> bsd versiyonuna göre de değişir
<BrozaC> ufs diye partition un varsa şanlısın birde  disklabel vardır
<BrozaC> önce disklabel i çöz bsd ise bölüm
<asus_ubuntu> o zaman şöyle söyleyeyim FreeNAS da kullandıgım HDD içinden verileri okumaya çalışıyorum
<acemi> uzaktakini ufs ile mi baglayacaksin
<BrozaC> acemi local dosya sistemiymiş
<BrozaC> freebsd ufs bağlıcak
<BrozaC> ufs2
<asus_ubuntu> hayır FreeNAS olarak kullandıgım bilgisayar arızalandı.içinden HDD'yi söküp Verileri kurtarmaya çalışıyorum :)
<BrozaC> asus_ubuntu disklabel varmı bi bak
<acemi> ufsutils de ufs2 destegi varmis
<BrozaC> en güzeli freenas kur yeniden datalari ext e taşı
<BrozaC> daha kolay
<asus_ubuntu> malesef disklabel yok
<BrozaC> disklabel freenas in partition yaparken kullandığı sistem
<BrozaC> olmaması işini kolaylaştırır
<asus_ubuntu> hmm.. bende eksik diye korktum :)
<asus_ubuntu> ufsutils de ufs2 destegi varmis dediniz. ufsutils nedir ? rica etsem açıklayabilirmisiniz ?
<acemi> paket adi, ufs utilitileri var
<acemi> aptitude show ufsutils
<asus_ubuntu> yardımlarınızdan dolayı teşekkürler arkadaşlar.bu konuyu biraz daha araştırmam gerek. olmadı dediginiz gibi yeniden bir FreeNAS kurarak sorunu halletmeye çalışacam.iyi akşamlar
#ubuntu-tr 2012-04-30
<ynmrt> merhaba arkadaşlar nasılsınız??
<yalin> lts kuran var mi
#ubuntu-tr 2012-05-01
<etsw> mount komutunda type yazmak zorunlu mu
<varadero> eğer module yüklü ise gerekmez
<varadero> hatta nadiren gereklidir
<varadero> direk mount yaz device mount point
<etsw> sdb yerine sdb1 yazinca oldu eywallah varadero
<varadero> fstab da yazılı ise sadece device yada mount point yazsanda olur
<varadero> neyse kaçtım
<mustafaerhan> selam
<mustafaerhan> 1 mayıs kutlu olsun.
<veli_> arch linuks diye birsey varmiydi
<veli_> hatta bi kanalida vardi sanirim burda sonu trli mrli olan
<kokteyl> Selam
<veli_> selam
<normatif> 11.10'dan 12.04'e geçiş sorunlu, nokta sürümü bekleyin
<Mahjongg> selam, ttnet'e bagla annemin biligisayarindan e-posta gondermekte sorun yasiyorum. Benzer problem yasayan oldu mu? hata: Host or domain name not found. Name service error for name=gmail.com...
#ubuntu-tr 2012-05-02
<s0102469> slm beyler
<Kartagis> selam s0102469
 * s0102469 s0ullight'tir, candir
<Kartagis> selam ruhisigi
<hurman> merhabalar arkadaşlar iyi geceler
<debrisrat> ubuntu da  flash karttan dosya kurtarma nasıl yapılır biliyor musunuz ??
<etsw> terminalden ses acma komutu ne ? amixer programiyla sanirim yapiliyor da... ?
<BrozaC> amixer olur
<etsw> hallettim varadero amixer ile eywallah :)
#ubuntu-tr 2012-05-03
<cantorun> merhaba arkadaşlar bir sorum olacak yardımcı olabilecek birileri var mı?
<cantorun> xubuntu kurdum ama açılışta direk olarak konsola düşsün istiyorum ben ister x arayüzünü başlatmak istiyorum bu mümkün mü?
<anon_> selam
<anon_> nvidia sürücüsü ile sıkıntım var
<anon_> yardımcı olabiliecek birileri var mı?
#ubuntu-tr 2012-05-05
<BrozaC> slm
<dark_jedi> Merhabalar
#ubuntu-tr 2012-05-06
<Aranel> bira.fm 97'nin nasıl çalıştığı konusunda fikri olan var mıdır? shoutcast falan mı ki bu? mobil app'ını yapayım diyorum ama.
<BrozaC> Slm
<kala__> arkadaşlar selam
<kala__> bir sorum olcak
<kala__> libreoffice de yazıtipini değiştirmek istedim poro sapıttı geri de alamıyorum çünkü yazıtipi ekranında onaylama kısmı ekranda yok bozuk
<kala__> libreoffice ayarlarını nasıl geri alırım sıfırlarım
<kala__> ?4
<kala__> ?
<kala__> arkadaşlar libreoffice ayarlarını nasıl geri alırım konsoldan
<Kartagis> ~/.openoffice klasörünü sil
<kala__> Kartagis: rm -r ~/.openoffice komut bu mu
<kala__> root mu olcaz
<Kartagis> hayır
<kala__> rm -r ~/.openoffice komut bu mu
<Kartagis> rm -rf yapsana daha iyi olur, root olmana gerek yok
<kala__> Kartagis: /.openoffice' silinemedi: Böyle bir dosya ya da dizin yok
<kala__> Kartagis: ?
<Kartagis> ~ koydun mu?
<Kartagis> ~/.openoffice
<kala__> rm -r ~/.openoffice bunu yazdım
<Kartagis> bir dk
<kala__> ok iyi gnler
<kala__> kaçtım
<Kartagis> bekle
<BrozaC> re
#ubuntu-tr 2013-04-29
<lnx-e> herkese slm
<vlkn> mrb
<f0und> sana da mrb bebek
<vlkn> bu ne ta
<vlkn> turgay:
<vlkn> benim mesajlarım geliyormu
<vlkn> sanırım sorun var
<vlkn> bende
<ElixirVitae> Selam #ubuntu-tr!
<f0und> Selam ElixirVitae!
<juggle> selam
<f0und> sana da selam juggle
<juggle> tşkler f0und
<juggle> lol
<gamyoncu> slm
<ozcanesen> gamyoncu, selam
#ubuntu-tr 2013-04-30
<turgay> selam
<f0und> sana da selam turgay
<ElixirVitae> Selam #ubuntu-tr!
<f0und> Selam ElixirVitae!
<ElixirVitae> 13.04 deneyeniniz var mı?
<juggle> ben kurdum
<juggle> performans olarak iyi diyebilirim
<juggle> bir iki bildirim de bulunmak dışında gözle görülür bir bug yok gibi
<ElixirVitae> Cevap verip kaçmış hemen.
<ElixirVitae> Olmaz ki ama~
#ubuntu-tr 2013-05-01
<casper_> selam
<f0und> sana da selam casper_
<casper_> a selam
<turgay> selam
<f0und> sana da selam turgay
<akar1m> selam herkese
<akar1m> beyler arch kurdumda
<akar1m> login ekranında belirlediğim user ve şifreyi girmeme rağme login olamıyorm
<owldarkness> iyi geceler hrkese
<ElixirVitae> Selam #ubuntu-tr!
<f0und> Selam ElixirVitae!
<owldarkness> backtrack kullanan varmı acaba ?
<ElixirVitae> >Soru sorabilir miyim diye soru sormayın, lütfen sorunuzu sorun ve bekleyin.
<ElixirVitae> >lütfen sorunuzu sorun
#ubuntu-tr 2013-05-02
<ogny> zlm
<ogny> camin oraya koyuyorum
<Kartagis> neyi?
<ogny> pardon
<ogny> yanlis yazdim
<akar1m> selam
<f0und> sana da selam akar1m
<akar1m> beyler
<akar1m> Arch kurdum.
<akar1m> kurulum sırasında belirlediğim user:passwd ile girmeye çalışıyorum ama giremiyorum
<akar1m> sistemi yeni kurmama rağmen halen açamadım.
<akar1m> kurulumu burda ki basamaklara göre yaptım.
<akar1m> http://archtr.org/wiki/index.php/Arch_Linux_Kurulumu_%28Resimli_Anlat%C4%B1m%29
<akar1m> #echo KULLANICI ADI /etc/hostname
<akar1m> böyle bi komut vermişler.
<akar1m> ben bunu #echo df1 /etc/hostname olarak ayarladım
<akar1m> yanlış mı yaptım oraya kendi kullanıcı adım yerine ordaki gibi KULLANICI ADI mı yazacağm ?
<Kartagis> /etc/hostname dosyasına kullanıcı adı yazılabilir, ama gereksiz
<akar1m> nası yapacaz
<akar1m> Kartagis: müsaitsen bi yönlendirebilir msiin ?
<akar1m> şu an açtım archı. karşıma gelen akran yazanı aynen aktarıyom
<akar1m> Arch Linux 3.8.10-1-ARCH (tty1)
<akar1m> localhost login:
<akar1m> buraya yazıyom login name için oluşturduğum ismi
<akar1m> passwordu yazıyom sonrada
<Kartagis> şifrende ya da kullanıcı adında ı, ğ, ş gibi karakterler yok değil mi?
<akar1m> login incorrect diyor ya.
<akar1m> yok yav.
<akar1m> kullanıcı adı df1
<akar1m> şifrede sadece rakamlardan olusuyo
<Kartagis> peki klavye değişikliğinden etkilenecek bir şeyler?
<akar1m> valla kartagis login name aynen yazıyom df1 olarak
<akar1m> orda yazdıgımı goruyom
<akar1m> ama şifreyi göremiyom
<akar1m> ama rakamları da numlockun ordan girmiyom
<akar1m> normal f2 f3 tuslarının altındakı alandan giriyo
<akar1m> m
<Kartagis> bu rehberi tamamen uyguladın mı? bir şey atladın mı? belki de arch'da /etc/hostname dosyasına girilmesi gerekiyordur, eğer öyleyse sen > koymayı unutmuşsun
<Kartagis> echo df1 > /etc/hostname
<Kartagis> burada da yanlış yazmış, eğer doğrusu benim dediğim gibiyse
<Kartagis> Hostname düzenleme
<Kartagis> Bunun için
<Kartagis> #echo KULLANICI ADI /etc/hostname
<Kartagis> burada > olması gerek
<Kartagis> ayrıca bu rehber çok salakça
<Kartagis> cp /usr/share/zoneinfo/Europe/Istanbul /etc/localtime yerine nano /etc/localtime yazmış
<Kartagis> bunu yazan ne yaptığını bilmiyor
<Kartagis> ya da şöyle de diyebilirdi: bunu yapabilirsiniz, ama bu da var aklınızda olsun
<Kartagis> bu arada sende ne hata veriyor? şifreyi kabul etmediği zaman bir hata veriyor olması lazım
<akar1m> Kartagis:
<akar1m> tmm :D
<akar1m> hallettim:D
<Kartagis> neymiş sorun?
<akar1m> ya user name kısmına root yazdım oldu :D
<akar1m> alla alla :D enterasan
<Kartagis> ama sen root olarak değil df1 olarak girmek istiyordun
<akar1m> ama ilk aşamasını tamamlamışım ben kurulumun
<akar1m> şimdi bi de masaüstü ortamını kurucakmısım:D
<akar1m> benim hatam kusura bakmayın yanlış alarm verdim :d
<akar1m> Kde Masaüstü Kurulumu:
<akar1m> Uçbirimden devam ediyoruz.
<akar1m> Kod:
<akar1m> #pacman -S kde kde-l10n-tr
<akar1m> ben tr olarak kullanmıcam sistemi
<akar1m> bu yukardaki komuta -tr yerine -eng mi yazcam
<akar1m> Kartagis:
<akar1m> https://www.archlinux.org/groups/i686/kde/
<akar1m> pacman -S kde komutunu uyguladım
<akar1m> karsıma 236 tane secenek geldı
<akar1m> ben bunlardan hangısını sececem ya
<akar1m> :S
<ogny> lsm
<ogny> arch kurmussun ha
<ogny> :)
<akar1m> ogny:
<akar1m> kurdum evet
<akar1m> kde yide kurdum oturum actım sımdı :D
<akar1m> kde haricinde lxde yi merak ediyorum hafif oldugu ıcın
<akar1m> onuda kursam şimdi
<akar1m> yavaslama olur mu acılısta falan ?
<ogny> hayirli olsun
<ogny> olmaz
<akar1m> eyv
<ogny> lxde candir da
<ogny> kde yeni bir
<akar1m> sen arch mı kullanıyorsn
<ogny> lightweight de suruyor piyasaya
<ogny> kyle mi ne
<ogny> onu kursana D:
<akar1m> hmm anladım.
<ogny> yok bende debian va
<ogny> bi de 13.04 ubuntu
<ogny> rockz!
<ogny> d:
<akar1m> sistem yeni acıldı su anda 4gb ram var 645 mb kullanıyo kde acılısta sence cok mu ?
<ogny> kde oldum olasi kullanmam, bana gore degil
<akar1m> 4gb swap alanı verdim
<ogny> iyi
<akar1m> kötü mü ettin acaba
<ogny> yo iyi
<akar1m> ilk defa swap alanı kurdumda
<akar1m> ben çok acemiyim ya
<ogny> yok la
<akar1m> ondan soruyom
<ogny> seni bilirim, iyisindir
<akar1m> :)
<ogny> sor istedigin kadar
<akar1m> aheheaheah
<akar1m> eyv
<akar1m> ben cok zor sanıyodum arch kurulumunuda
<akar1m> değilmiş ya dokumandan baka baka yaptım bı kıtlendiğim yer oldu ama sonra buldm hatamı root olarak girmemişim
<ogny> he
<ogny> sorun yok
<akar1m> neyse kurulum sonrası neler yapmak gerekliymiş bi onları inceliyim
<akar1m> görüşürüz sorun olursa..
<ogny> arch hizlidir biraz da bsd'ye benzediginden pratik
<akar1m> :)
<ogny> olur olur
<akar1m> zaten hız istiyom ben
<akar1m> baska bisi lazım değil
<akar1m> tık tık acılsın tıklar tıklamaz
<ogny> he
<akar1m> beklemeyi sevmiyo
<akar1m> m
<ogny> kde zorlar ozaman seni be
<akar1m> lxde kuracam
<akar1m> :D
<ogny> az bekle
<akar1m> youtubedan bakacam sımdı
<akar1m> lxde on arch diye
<akar1m> nasılmıs
<ogny> https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=154590
<ogny> akar1m: ^^
<akar1m> ogny:  sağol bakıyom
<ogny> eyv.
<akar1m> konu dışı olucak ama mac book pro lar falan var ya
<akar1m> onlarda yüklü olan işletim sistemi içinde
<akar1m> internete girmek istiyon safariyi acıyon sak diye anında acıyo
<akar1m> yenı sekme acıyon sak acılıyo
<akar1m> computer a tıklıyon hemen acılıo
<akar1m> bana oyle bi sistem lazım iste
<akar1m> bunun için de doğru masaüstü ortamını bulmam lazım sanırım
<akar1m> mac os lar unix tabanlı işletim sistemleri değil mi ?
<ogny> yes
<ogny> sadece masaustu tasarim isi degil o haci
<ogny> senin bu arch+kylde yolu iyi
<ogny> ama orada baska naneler var
<ogny> zamanla zaten karsilasacan
<ogny> ama 'mac gibi' bir sey yok
<akar1m> ok
<akar1m> neden mac gibi bisiy yok
<akar1m> bunu anlamadım tam olarak
<Kartagis> akar1m: Mac OS BSD tabanlı, ama lisansı GPL değil
<ogny> yani abi genelde soyledir
<ogny> herhangi bir firmanin urunu deli bi is cikartirsa
<ogny> hemen 'macbook killer' 'ipad killer 'iphone killer' derler
<ogny> ama o is oyle olmaz
<ogny> 'mac gibi' , 'mac'ten iyi' denilen isler genelde
<ogny> pratikte karsilik bulmaz
<ogny> onun icin o yola girme
<ogny> mac gibi olmasin
<ogny> sen tatmin etsin
<akar1m> haa anladım macı baz olarak alma diyosun
<akar1m> sadece hız olarak o hızda olsun ıstıyom
<akar1m> archı iyice araştırıyom şimdi
<akar1m> sanırım bu arch tam benlik :D biraz uğraştırıcak başta ama olsun
<ogny> hehe
<akar1m> bu arada bunda office falan yok kendim kuracam galiba
<akar1m> arch üzerinde default browser olarak chromium geliyo diye okumuştum ama kde kurdum ben, sanırım bundan kaynaklı olarak conquorer geldi
<akar1m> oo süper abi restar cektım
<ogny> dfdasfads
<akar1m> hemen kapandı :
<akar1m> :D
<ogny> conqueror live miydi la
<akar1m> sevdim ben bunu ya :D
<akar1m> böböhööhöhöhöyt
<ogny> dasfasdfs
<akar1m> beyler sizce Compositing Type OpenGL mi olsun
<akar1m> xRender mı
<ogny> compositor kullanmiom
<ogny> bir vakitler xcompmgr mi
<ogny> bir paket vardi
<Kartagis> akar1m: SSD al, o hıza yakın ya da o hızda olur
<akar1m> ssd var zaten
<akar1m> beyler
<akar1m> bu ne acep
<akar1m> What is the output of "date -u +%V$(uname)|sha256sum|sed 's/\W//g'"?(Required)
<akar1m> arch foruma üye olmak istiyomda
<akar1m> doğrulama gerekiyor
<Kartagis> akar1m: konsol yolu gozuktu sana
<akar1m> :D
<akar1m> deneyelim bakalım
<Kartagis> bende 9a93b71d5b2841e649195bc81f8e38600860a040bc368cdbd0cde346b73248a1 cikti
<akar1m> tmm snnkını gırdım:D
<akar1m> win7 den giriyom su anda nete ve ırca da
<akar1m> forumada burdan kayıt oluyom laptopu kapattım:D
<akar1m> sagol
<akar1m> :D
<turgay> chakra  kurmayı deneseydin
<turgay> arch senin için biraz ağır gibi :)
<ogny> afadfadsf
<ogny> agir abi arch
<turgay> :D
<akar1m> turgay:  neden ağır benim için :D
<akar1m> cok soru sorcam diye mi :D
<akar1m> ahhahaah
<akar1m> :D
<akar1m> onuda denerik aslanım :D
<akar1m> yeterki hızlı olsun günlerce uğraşmaya razıyım aciliyeti yok.
<akar1m> iş yapmıyom sonuçta archla
<akar1m> fantezi
<akar1m> benimkisi
<akar1m> ubuntu 6 ayda bi dağıtım çıkarıyo şaşırıyo insan hangisini kullanıacağını
<akar1m> tabi iyi bişi
<akar1m> fazla alternatifin olması her zaman için
<akar1m> ubuntu mint ten sonra windowsun fontları cok dandik gelmeye başladı bana ya
<akar1m> :D
<akar1m> en sevdiğim font tipi ubuntu
#ubuntu-tr 2013-05-03
<Kartagis> ogny: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/11918318/vim.pdf
<Kartagis> &ttl
<f0und> That URL appears to have no HTML title.
<ogny> zlmz
<ogny> bakamadim simdi acem
<ogny> tenku Kartagis hoca
<Kartagis> no pırablım duud
<fnoyanisi> selam
<f0und> sana da selam fnoyanisi
<fnoyanisi> bu hala yaşıyor mu
<fnoyanisi> selam
<f0und> sana da selam fnoyanisi
<fnoyanisi> f0und naber
<f0und> fnoyanisi: Error: "naber" is not a valid command.
<fnoyanisi> f0und s
<f0und> fnoyanisi: Error: "s" is not a valid command.
<fnoyanisi> f0und 1
<f0und> fnoyanisi: You've given me 5 invalid commands within the last minute; I'm now ignoring you for 10 minutes.
<fnoyanisi> f0und e
<fnoyanisi> ignore etti
<Kartagis> 3 tane verdin la, ne 5'i
<fnoyanisi> bozulmuş
<fnoyanisi> http://alkislarlayasiyorum.com/icerik/2470/hint-isi-sosyal-reklam!-18-unsurlar-barindirir
<fnoyanisi> hint işi
<fnoyanisi> Kartagis : sanırım bot herhangi bir nick e verdiği ardışık cevapları sayıyor
<fnoyanisi> nick in geçerli bir komut girip girmediğine bakmıyor
<fnoyanisi> selam
<f0und> sana da selam fnoyanisi
<fnoyanisi> selam
<f0und> sana da selam fnoyanisi
<fnoyanisi> selam
<f0und> sana da selam fnoyanisi
<Kartagis> sen bozulmussun tamam mı!
<fnoyanisi> selam
<f0und> sana da selam fnoyanisi
<fnoyanisi> selam
<f0und> sana da selam fnoyanisi
<fnoyanisi> f0und :P
<f0und> fnoyanisi: Error: ":P" is not a valid command.
<fnoyanisi> f0und d
<f0und> fnoyanisi: Error: "d" is not a valid command.
<fnoyanisi> olmadı
<fnoyanisi> f0und w
<f0und> fnoyanisi: You've given me 5 invalid commands within the last minute; I'm now ignoring you for 10 minutes.
<fnoyanisi> yine 3 verdim ama 5 saydı
<fnoyanisi> sanayiye götür bi baksınlar :)
<Kartagis> &mp add "^f0und: naber?$" "echo iyidir ya, senden naber?"
<f0und> Kartagis: The operation succeeded.
<Kartagis> f0und: naber?
<f0und> Kartagis: Error: "naber?" is not a valid command.
<Kartagis> &mp add "^f0und: naber\?$" "echo iyidir ya, senden naber?"
<f0und> Kartagis: The operation succeeded.
<fnoyanisi> :)
<Kartagis> f0und: naber?
<f0und> Kartagis: Error: "naber?" is not a valid command.
<Kartagis> gerzek
<fnoyanisi> yok bu bozulmuş
<Kartagis> &mp list
<f0und> Kartagis: "(\S+) #ubuntu-tr\!" (2),"^mrb$" (3),"^selam$" (4),"^f0und: naber?$" (5),"^f0und: naber\?$" (6)
<fnoyanisi> mrb
<Kartagis> &mp remove --id 5
<f0und> Kartagis: The operation succeeded.
<Kartagis> &mp remove --id 6
<f0und> Kartagis: The operation succeeded.
<fnoyanisi> mr
<fnoyanisi> mrb
<akar1m> slm
<akar1m> selam herkese
<akar1m> beyler arch a bi türlü kde partition managerı kuramadım
<akar1m> pacman -S gparted dedim
<akar1m> ama onuda kurmadı
<akar1m> error php 404 sayfasına yönlendiriyo.
<akar1m> internete erişimimde bi sorunda yok.
<ogny> slm
<ogny> ahahaa
<ogny> kde partiton manager ney la
<ogny> gparted kur
<akar1m> gparted kuramadım :D
<akar1m> ogny:
<akar1m> http://gparted.sourceforge.net/download.php
<akar1m> bunlardan hangisinii indiricem
<akar1m> sudo pacman -S gparted komutunu girdim ve çıktı olarak bunu verdi
<akar1m> error: failed retrieving file 'glibmm-2.36.1-1-x86_64.pkg.tar.xz' from arch.apt-get.eu : The requested URL returned error: 404 Not Found
<akar1m> yazılımı indireceğim mirroru değiştirmem gerekli değil mi ?
<akar1m> hangi yazılımın ne zaman yüklendiği tarihini nasıl öğrenirim
<akar1m> bi komut var mı bunun için
<akar1m> deluge kurdum şimdi de
<akar1m> sudo pacman -Syyuu komutunu girdim
<akar1m> sonra sudo pacman -S gparted dedim kurdu
<akar1m> tamamdır :)
#ubuntu-tr 2013-05-04
<etsw> selam modemi huewai olan var mi
<ogny> gnydn
<ogny> akar1m: patladı mı arch
<ogny> dŞ
<ogny> d:
<fnoyanisi> mrb
<f0und> sana da mrb bebek
<fnoyanisi> selam
<f0und> sana da selam fnoyanisi
<fnoyanisi> f0und sus
<f0und> fnoyanisi: Error: "sus" is not a valid command.
<fnoyanisi> f0und nesini anlamıyon lan
<f0und> fnoyanisi: Error: "nesini" is not a valid command.
<fnoyanisi> f0und kes dedik
<f0und> fnoyanisi: You've given me 5 invalid commands within the last minute; I'm now ignoring you for 10 minutes.
<fnoyanisi> f0und ha şöyle
<fnoyanisi> xfce + ubuntu
<fnoyanisi> 10 numara
<turgay> selam
<f0und> sana da selam turgay
<ogny> akar1m: napion la
<fnoyanisi> tam geyik bu f0und ya
<ogny> fnoyanisi: ooooooo mrb
<fnoyanisi> f0und bi oyna da görelim
<f0und> fnoyanisi: Error: "bi" is not a valid command.
<ogny> bsd var miydi sende?
<fnoyanisi> ogny : vm de var, ama uzun süredir update etmedim. freebsd  ve opnebsd var
<ogny> tamam seni bildim
<ogny> iyi iyi
<ogny> fnoyanisi: ports kasiyon mu abi
<ogny> kac var mesela surum
<ogny> 9 mu
<fnoyanisi> freebsd 9.0
<ogny> iyi iyi
<fnoyanisi> ama port genelde kullanmıyorum
<fnoyanisi> varsa pre-compiler binary
<ogny> napiyon peki
<ogny> pkg_add mi
<fnoyanisi> pkg_add evet
<ogny> hmm
<ogny> fnoyanisi: bsd hobi mi sende/
<ogny> bi islevi var mi
<fnoyanisi> eskiden ana os olarak kullandım
<fnoyanisi> ama bazı sorunlar oluyo
<fnoyanisi> mesela flash desteği hala wrapper ile filan
<fnoyanisi> bir de şimdi llvm ye geçiyorlar, ne olur bilmem
<fnoyanisi> o da kasar bence bir süre
<fnoyanisi> ogny : bir de artık paket kur vs ile uğraşmak istemiyorum, kullanım diyorum sistemi. hack hevesim çok yok, ondan ubuntu kullanıyorum :)
<fnoyanisi> bir ara arch yada slackware kurim dedim, sora vazgeçtim. ne uğraşıcam dedim o kadar
<ogny> vay be
<ogny> fnoyanisi: arada bsd muhabbeti yaparsak sevinirim hoca
<ogny> ben de bu aralar sanal makina olarak kullaniyorum
<ogny> heyecan veriyor abi bana
<ogny> firsat buldukca kurcaliyorum
<fnoyanisi> ogny : çok güzel bir sistem. bence (sistem ile tool lar birlikte geliştirildiği için) linux a göre daha bir "tek sistem" havası var.
<fnoyanisi> ama özellikle son dönemlerde, birçok uygulamanın (açık kaynak olmayan) linux sürümleri sadece rpm, deb olarak çıkıyor.
<fnoyanisi> onun için elin kolun da bağlı kalıyor bir yerde
<fnoyanisi> ogny : mesela, ben skype ı çok kullanıyorum ama her dağıtım için binary yok.... gel de şimdi slackware yükle. yada freebsd için de yok
<ogny> dogrudur
<fnoyanisi> bir de, şimdi freebsd llvm ye geçecek. ne kadar gereksinimleri karşılar bilemiyorum.
<fnoyanisi> kullanmadım, Allah var ama, o kadar zamandır gcc ile idare ediyorduk
<fnoyanisi> win de bile mingw kullanıyorum :)
<Kartagis> bsd vim sucks ass
<fnoyanisi> huuuu
<fnoyanisi> Kartagis  ben de vi / vim / gvim severim
<fnoyanisi> for C++ code editing, gvim ;)
<fnoyanisi> 10 numara
<Kartagis> ben zorunlu olarak nano kullandığımda alışkanlıktan çıkarken :wq yapıyorum, bir bakıyorum ekrana yazmış :D
<fnoyanisi> :)
<fnoyanisi> bsd'de ee var, o da güzel
<akar1m> selam
<f0und> sana da selam akar1m
<akar1m> ogny:  mesajını yeni gördüm kardeşim
<akar1m> iyiyim sen napıyon be ya :P
<akar1m> lxde kurucam archa
<akar1m> kde var zaten
<Shehrazad> Selam #ubuntu-tr!
<f0und> Selam Shehrazad!
<fnoyanisi> slm
<Shehrazad> LKD listesinde olaylar olaylar~
<fnoyanisi> lkd var mı hala
<Shehrazad> 1 Mayıs dolayısıyla canlanmış liste.
<fnoyanisi> senede bir ankarada şenlik oluyordu :)
<Shehrazad> fnoyanisi ._.
<fnoyanisi> başka da bişey yok
<fnoyanisi> benim bi üye numaram vardı, aldıydım seneler önce ama
<fnoyanisi> :)
<Shehrazad> Üyelik aidatının ödemeyenlere ne yapıyorlar bilmiyorum.
<fnoyanisi> atıyorlardır belki
<Shehrazad> Peşine çek-senet mafyası takmasınlar~
<fnoyanisi> zor yakalarlar :)
<fnoyanisi> ne konuşuluyor listede?
<Shehrazad> Genelde ölü
<Shehrazad> Ama arada canlanıyor.
<Shehrazad> 1 Mayıs dolayısıyla olduğu gibi.
<fnoyanisi> ne oldu, devrimci mesajlar mı atıldı :)
<fnoyanisi> emeğe saygı, herkez linux kursun
<fnoyanisi> http://alkislarlayasiyorum.com/icerik/117483/recep-tayyip-erdoganin-tek-cocuklu-vatandasa-gaza-bas-demesi
<akar1m> beyler
<akar1m> Awesome, ion, wmii, dwm, or xmonad
<akar1m> kullanmış ya da kullanan var mı aranızda ?
<akar1m> xmonad çok hoşuma gitti.
<Shehrazad> Ben awesome kullandım
<fnoyanisi> ben değil
<Shehrazad> ogny i3wm seviyor yanılmıyorsam.
<Shehrazad> fnoyanisi, olaylar, olaylar
<Shehrazad> Üyeliğin duruyordur belki hala.
<Shehrazad> Listeye erişim falan.
<fnoyanisi> akar1m , twm kullandım. ne farkı var bilmem ama o da işini görür
<akar1m> tmm dı
<akar1m> sağolun
<akar1m> deneyeceğim birşeyler artık
<fnoyanisi> Shehrazad : uzun zaman oldu üye olalı ya :) bayağı eski. ben diyim 12-13 sene olmuştur
<akar1m> archı sevdim ben ya =)
<akar1m> ubuntu kadar destek var mı acaba arch linux içinde
<ElixirVitae> Böyle daha iyi.
<fnoyanisi> akar1m : vallahi dağıtım kişisel tercih, ama ubuntu kadar olmaz destek
<akar1m> ubuntuda burda cevap alamazsam resmi ubuntu kanalına girip soru sorunca 5 dk ıcınde cevap verilmiş oluyo ya acep arch kullanıcısı biraz daha mı farklı
<fnoyanisi> akar1m : en azından 3rd party yazılımlarda onu bekleme
<akar1m> hmm anladım
<ElixirVitae> akar1m, sıkıntı olunca kendin yaz bi' şeyler, çöz gibi oluyor.
<akar1m> anladım.
<fnoyanisi> :)
<ElixirVitae> Ubuntu daha çok elinden tutuyor kullanıcının.
<fnoyanisi> biraz "küstah" oluyo bazen elemanlar.
<ElixirVitae> Kimine göre iyi, kimine göre kötü bu tabii.
<fnoyanisi>  ./configure
<fnoyanisi> make
<fnoyanisi> make install yapınca linux guru oluyolar :D
<fnoyanisi> sora işin düşmesin amcamlara.... off offf
<akar1m> aslında benim kendimi linux dünyasında geliştirip sonra ubuntuya geçmem öğrenme sürecim için daha iyi
<akar1m> çünkü ubuntuda software center falan var daha kullanıcı dostu, tak tak hemen indiriyon herşeyi
<fnoyanisi> ubuntu da da soruce kurulum yaparsın
<fnoyanisi> aynı şeyi yap
<akar1m> bunda direk terminalden komut veriyon sudo pacman -S what ever you need it :P
<ElixirVitae> Kullanmak zorunda değilsin software center ı
<fnoyanisi> apt-get kullanma
<ElixirVitae> Ben hiç kullanmıyorum artık.
<akar1m> hata kodlarını görebiliyon terminalden olunca
<ElixirVitae> Terminal + synaptic
<fnoyanisi> akar1m : termian user != guru :P
<fnoyanisi> s/termian/terminal
<akar1m> hata veriyo google lıyom hatayı
<akar1m> ya da terminal diyo şu komutu kullan bunun yerine
<akar1m> onu kullanıyom düzeliyo
<akar1m> dün team kurmaya çalıştım
<akar1m> epey bilgim oldu calıstıramadım teamı falan gerci ama
<fnoyanisi> akar1m : istediğin dağıtımda kaynaktan kurulum yaparsın, paket yönetici kullanmak zorunda değilsin.
<ElixirVitae> ^
<fnoyanisi> ayrıca, pacman kullanınca linux öğrenmiş olmuyon :)
<akar1m> genede mirror liste girip # ları kaldırıp bikaç sorunu çözdüm başta indiremiyodum dahi teamii
<akar1m> şimdi indirdim kurdum sadece calıstırma safhası kaldı
<fnoyanisi> bak, istediğin yazılımı indir (tar.gz source olarak)
<ElixirVitae> Zorlaştırmak != daha iyi bilmek
<fnoyanisi> README yada INSTALL
<fnoyanisi> ElixirVitea +1
<akar1m> doğru diyon ama ubuntuya göre gento olsun, arch olsun bunlarda biraz daha kullanıcısını kastıran dağıtımlar
<fnoyanisi> kasma != iyi öğrenmek
<fnoyanisi> :D
<ElixirVitae> ( ¬‿¬)
<akar1m> ahhahahahaha
<akar1m> valla bence de bu zorluklar duvara toslatmalar benim öğrenmem açısından daha iyi oluyo
<fnoyanisi> akar1m : kaynaktan kurulum yap, README INSTALL vs doyalarda hangi kütüphanelre ihtiyacın var yazar.
<fnoyanisi> onları tek tek kur
<akar1m> pacman kullanma mı diyon yani gerek yok mu
<fnoyanisi> pacman arch için
<akar1m> neden kaynaktan kurulum yapıyım yani burdaki amaç ne? pacman gibi paket yöneticisi varken
<fnoyanisi> ha pacman kullanmışın ha apt-get ha rpm
<fnoyanisi> tak tak tak
<fnoyanisi> :)
<fnoyanisi> illa manuel iş yapacam diyosan, slackware kullan
<fnoyanisi> bol bol *.conf edit edersin
<akar1m> ahahhaha
<akar1m> nano /etc/.. conf gibi diyosun yani
<akar1m> :D
<akar1m> kurulumda ve kurulumdan sonra epey uğraştım onlarla ya
<fnoyanisi> vi /etc/ diyosun ;)
<fnoyanisi> neyle uğraştığını bilmek önemli
<fnoyanisi> sadece uğraşmak değil
<akar1m> vi ne baştaki ?
<fnoyanisi> text editor
<akar1m> tektek not alıyom zaten
<fnoyanisi> neyi nasıl yapacağını bilirsen, gerisi kolay. tek tek herşeyi bilmene gerek rok
<akar1m> ajandama şu ayarı yapmak için atıyorum ... conf ulaştım su işlemleri yaptım gibisinden
<fnoyanisi> başka dağıtımda muhtemelen birçok dosyanın yeri farklıdır :)
<akar1m> aynen aynen mantığı kavrıyom şimdi ki sonra basit bi google aramasıyla
<akar1m> diğer sorunlarımı çözebileyim
<akar1m> snn dediğin gibi problemde nereyi çözeceğini bilmem lazım
<akar1m> paso kurcalıyom sistemi
<ElixirVitae> Ben ilk başlarda şunu da öğreneyim, şu kodu da ezberleyeyim diyordum.
<fnoyanisi> gerek yok kasmaya
<akar1m> şimdi kde var, lxde kurucam
<fnoyanisi> aklıda kalmıyo ki
<akar1m> kod mod ezberleyemem abi :P
<akar1m> tek aklımda olan şey
<ElixirVitae> Ama şu anda tek bir gugıl araması ile ulaşabildiğim bilgileri
<akar1m> pacman -Syuu
<akar1m> :P
<ElixirVitae> neden boşuna zahmet edip zihnime kazıyayım diyorum~
<akar1m> aynen ElixirVitae
<fnoyanisi> ElixirVitae +1
<akar1m> +1
<fnoyanisi> bu sebepten, yılların slackware + bsd kullanıcı
<fnoyanisi> şimdi mutlu mesut ubuntu kullanıyo
<fnoyanisi> :)
<akar1m> :P
<fnoyanisi> tık tık tık
<fnoyanisi> tak çalıştır
<akar1m> tabi abi
<akar1m> orası öyle
<fnoyanisi> akar1m : ingilzice biliyosan kolay
<akar1m> 6 ayda bi dağıtım çıkması güzel bişiy ubuntuda ama benim gibi acemi altı kullanıcılar çok zorlanıyo kararsız kalıyo hangi dağıtımı kuracaklarını
<akar1m> valla ingilizcemde zayıf ya
<fnoyanisi> zaten biçok conf doyasının içinnde açıklayıcı comment ler var
<akar1m> upper int falan ama işlerimi çözüyom
<fnoyanisi> native speaker olmayacan canım
<fnoyanisi> okuduğunu anla yeter zati
<fnoyanisi> man diye bi nimet var *nix lerde
<fnoyanisi> daha ne olsun, iki dakka zahmet edip okursan bitti işte
<akar1m> mesela dün conf dosyası editlerken şunu öğrendim başlarındaki # lar açıklama satırı görevi görüyormuş onları kaldırınca kod aktif oluyor. örneğin dün server url in başındaydı, team indiremedim falan, sonra kaldırdım #'yı direk bağlandı indirmeye başladı falan.
<fnoyanisi> bir de ElixirVitea nın dediği gibi, bi google çok sıkışırsan
<akar1m> nix ? unix
<fnoyanisi> unix vari sistemler işte
<akar1m> -man -man mıydı neydi
<fnoyanisi> man 1 man
<fnoyanisi> :)
<akar1m> ya bu kanal kullancı sayısı hep bu kadar azmıydı
<fnoyanisi> bu çok
<fnoyanisi> :P
<akar1m> =)
<akar1m> hadi ya
<fnoyanisi> iyi zamanda denk geldin sen
<akar1m> bytan kurmuş bu kanalı demi
<fnoyanisi> bilmem
<akar1m> bana çok yardımcı oldu kendisi ya
<fnoyanisi> Allah razı olsun
<fnoyanisi> sen diyorsan ki ben seviyorum conf dosyası edit etmeyi
<akar1m> heartsmagic var ya forumdan o vesile oldu benim ubntuya başlamama:P
<fnoyanisi> al slackware kur
<akar1m> yok ya slackware falan aşar beni
<akar1m> o kadar da değil:P
<fnoyanisi> aşar diye bişey yok ya
<fnoyanisi> nedir o
<fnoyanisi> al kur işte
<akar1m> arch denediğim linux dağıtımları arasında en hızlısı bence
<akar1m> stabilitesini de zamanla görecez
<fnoyanisi> kaç tane kurdun :)
<akar1m> mint
<akar1m> ubuntu
<fnoyanisi> maşallah
<akar1m> arch
<akar1m> suse
<akar1m> pardus 2 saat sonra sildim :D
<akar1m> hahaeheahae
<akar1m> backtrack
<akar1m> bi de centos
<akar1m> =)
<fnoyanisi> backtrack artık kali linux
<akar1m> kali linux ney
<ElixirVitae> Yeni ismi.
<akar1m> ismimi kali oldu
<akar1m> nedir
<akar1m> hmm
<akar1m> anladım
<fnoyanisi> ubuntu yu archtan hızlı yaparsın sanırım
<ElixirVitae> "hek öğrencem" diye hevesliler kullanıyor backtracki
<fnoyanisi> generic değil, custom kernel yaparsın
<fnoyanisi> servisleri kapatırsın
<akar1m> gerçi tecrübeli bi linux kullanıcısı back track teki toolları hangi sisteme isterse tak diye koyar.
<ElixirVitae> yani "community" si kötü
<fnoyanisi> ElixirVitea : lamerler ? :)
<ElixirVitae> Ayrıca herhangi bir live USB ye persistent bir kısım ayırıp istediğin dağıtımın özelleşmiş halini anahtarlığına takabilirsin.
<ElixirVitae> fnoyanisi, （　≖‿≖）
<ElixirVitae> Gerek yok yani DVD boyutundaki hantallığa kanımca.
<akar1m> beyler
<akar1m> https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=156325&p=7
<akar1m> i3 tercih edilmiş burdaki ankette
<akar1m> tiling yazmışlar
<ElixirVitae> >Bad request. The link you followed is incorrect or outdated.
<fnoyanisi> aynen
<akar1m> nedir tiling ya
<akar1m> onu anlamadım
<ElixirVitae> Login lazım muhtemelen.
<fnoyanisi> olabilir
<ElixirVitae> Windowsta hani ekranın sağına bir pencere soluna bir pencere koyabiliyorsun ya
<akar1m> haa
<akar1m> o muymuş .D
<akar1m> :D
<ElixirVitae> İşte ondan, ama her türlü şekilde, dikey yatay, vs, vs.
<ElixirVitae> Görsel ara, anlarsın.
<akar1m> compatibility olayında i3 tercih sebebi bundan dlayı anladım.
<akar1m> ok ok
<fnoyanisi> akar1m : şiddetle tavsiye ederim, slackware kur
<fnoyanisi> madem seviyon uğraşmayı
<ElixirVitae> Senin şu an yaptığına distro-hopping diyorlar akar1m.
<ElixirVitae> Bi' xkcd vardı alakalı
<ElixirVitae> Bulayım...
<fnoyanisi> :)
<ElixirVitae> https://xkcd.com/456/
<fnoyanisi> akar1m : takıldığın yerde -> http://slackbook.org/
<akar1m> fnoyanisi: valla o kadar ısrar ettin ki deneyecem virtualbox kuramda
<fnoyanisi> slackware de genelde konfigürasyon aracı olmadığından
<akar1m> aslında sisteme virtualbox falanda kurmak istemiyom ya
<akar1m> yavaşlatıyo ya
<akar1m> =)
<fnoyanisi> herşeyi sistem tool ları ile yapıyorsun
<ElixirVitae> xkcd de her zaman tooltip vardır onu da belirteyim
<fnoyanisi> genel geçer programlar ile
<ElixirVitae> fnoyanisi, peki browser falan?
<ElixirVitae> Hep kod, hep kod olmaz ama~
<fnoyanisi> yok onu demiyorum canım
<fnoyanisi> konfigürasyon noktasında
<fnoyanisi> X kursun tabi
<fnoyanisi> ne yapacak kara ekranı
<fnoyanisi> ben olsam, adam gibi bir de VM kurarım açıkçası :)
<fnoyanisi> ben xfce kullanıyorum, tercih kişiseldir
<fnoyanisi> ama uğraşmam öle TWM filan gibi şeylerle
<akar1m> xfce mi daha hafif ve hızlıdır lxde mi?
<akar1m> ona göre birini kuracakm
<fnoyanisi> (TWM yi ben benin opnebsd VM de kullanıyorum, bikaç MB ram i var)
<ElixirVitae> lxde daha hafif
<akar1m> şimdi
<akar1m> oke
<akar1m> benim makine fena değil i5 cpu 2600mhz
<akar1m> 4 gb ram
<akar1m> bunda ssd vardı cıkarttım takınca daha canavar oluyo
<fnoyanisi> maşallah
<fnoyanisi> ElixirVitea : lxde KDE gibi göründü ya
<fnoyanisi> qt mi?
<ElixirVitae> Değil yanlış hatırlamıyorsam.
<ElixirVitae> Benchmark vardı bi' oradan hatırlıyorum.
<fnoyanisi> yok GTK+ mış
<ElixirVitae> Hatta arch wiki de bile olabilir
<ElixirVitae> Hatta arch wikideydi.
<akar1m> beyler şu yazıya eklemek istediğim bi kelime bişi var
<akar1m> http://archtr.org/wiki/index.php/Yeni_ba%C5%9Flayanlar_rehberi#.C4.B0.C5.9Flemci_Frekans.C4.B1n.C4.B1_Ayarlama
<akar1m> Eğer bambaşka bir şey düşünüyorsanız Awesome, ion, wmii, dwm, or xmonad alternatiflerini kullanabilirsiniz.
<akar1m> diyen satırla başlayan yere
<akar1m> i3 eklenebilir
<akar1m> kaynak olarakta biraz önce size verdiğim anket oylaması verilebilir ?
<akar1m> bunun için kimle irtibata geçmem lazım ?
<ElixirVitae> Wiki değil mi?
<ElixirVitae> Kendin yapabilirsin kilitli değilse.
<akar1m> yeap wiki
<akar1m> kilitlidir muhtemelen..
<akar1m> hiç kullanmadım wiki
<ElixirVitae> En tepede uyarısı var zaten akar1m
<ElixirVitae> Onu oku, yönergeyi takip et.
<ElixirVitae> >Uyarı: Bu yazı içeriği Yeni başlayanlar rehberi/Önsöz ve devamı yazılara göre güncelleştirilmektedir. Bu nedenle bu yazı içeriğine müdahale etmeyin. Yapmak istediğiniz düzenlemeleri Yeni başlayanlar rehberi/Önsöz ve devamı yazılar üzerinde gerçekleştirin; kendiliğinden bu yazı içeriğine yansıyacaktır.
<akar1m> hmm anladım
<akar1m> önce biri tarafından okunuyor sonra onay görürse ekleniyor sanırsam
<akar1m> ok
<akar1m> ya bişi dicemde kızmayın
<ElixirVitae> Neyse, ben kaçtım.
<akar1m> win7 de harika bi sistem bence ya
<akar1m> şu ana kadar kullandığım win sistemler arasında en kararlısı derim.
<fnoyanisi> ElixirVitea : görüşürüz
<fnoyanisi> he win7 iyidir
<akar1m> lxde kuruyom
<akar1m> görüşürüz ElixirVitae
<akar1m> fnoyanisi:  sen hangi şehirdensin
<fnoyanisi> ben yurtdışındayım
<akar1m> hadi ya hangi ülke
<akar1m> öğrenci falan mısın orada çalışıyon mu, bu arada lxde kuruyom :F
<akar1m> http://wiki.lxde.org/en/ArchLinux
<akar1m> şimdi şu komutu uyguladım.
<akar1m> pacman -S gamin lxde
<akar1m> ancak şunu da uygulamalı mıyım onu anlamadım ? exec ck-launch-session startlxde
<fnoyanisi> avustralya, çalışıyorum. öğrencilik yıllarım geride kaldı :)
<akar1m> heralde bu ikinci komutu uygularsam login ekranında startupda kde nin yanında lxde gözükecek ve ordan seçime göre seçtiğim DE ye akabilicem :D
<fnoyanisi> o komutu bilmiyorum
<akar1m> hadi ya vay be üstad. Avustralya ha :P
<fnoyanisi> man startlxde
<akar1m> en çok yaşamak istediğim ülke orası
<akar1m> Melbourneda babaannem var
<akar1m> =)
<fnoyanisi> yolumuz düştü, kısmet ne kadar olur burada Allah bilir
<akar1m> dil kursu filan bulduydum orada
<akar1m> pazarlık ettim falan ama burda ki hayat dolayısıyla gitmekten vazgeçtim
<akar1m> evlilik askerlik vs planlarım var.
<akar1m> hangi şehirdesin üstad
<fnoyanisi> Adelaide
<fnoyanisi> güney avustralya
<fnoyanisi> melbourne victoria da
<akar1m> iş için zorunlu falan ordasın anladığım kadarıyla
<akar1m> iklim ne durumda şu anda
<akar1m> yaz kış
<akar1m> gyk da ya şimdi burda yaz geldi
<fnoyanisi> kışa geliyo
<fnoyanisi> iş için
<akar1m> hmm :D
<fnoyanisi> daha önce güney afirkadaydım
<fnoyanisi> johannesburg
<akar1m> yazılımcı falan mısın üstad:D
<fnoyanisi> yok, ama yazılım ile hobi olarak uğraşırım
<fnoyanisi> telekom işi
<fnoyanisi> telefon satıyom :D
<akar1m> hah tamam çözdüm sorumun cevabını bu arada
<akar1m> No manual configuration is needed. Just select LXDE from the available sessions listed by the display manager. If you don't see LXDE, restart your gdm or kdm, or reboot.
<akar1m> burda yazıyomus:D
<akar1m> telekomda calıstım bende 2.5 sene
<akar1m> cıktım
<akar1m> :D
<akar1m> ttnet bilirsin iştirak şirketi %100 onların
<akar1m> ordaydım ben network monitoring servise departmanı
<fnoyanisi> ben de turk telekomda çalıştım kısa süre
<fnoyanisi> ayrıldım sora
<fnoyanisi> taa grev vardı o zaman
<fnoyanisi> 2007 de filan
<akar1m> 2007 2008 falanda çalıştın o zaman
<akar1m> hangi şehirdeydin
<akar1m> benim pederde Türk Telekom Akademi'de çalışıyordu
<akar1m> özelleşince farklı kuruma geçti
<akar1m> TT iyi ya kariyerinde yükselicek basamaklar arayanlar için çok çok iyi. bir okul orası bir akademi resmen
<fnoyanisi> bi adam vardı transmisyonda çalışıyor
<fnoyanisi> yıllardır RL ci
<akar1m> ergün olabilir mi ?
<akar1m> ergün ?
<fnoyanisi> adamı vermişlerdi kültür bakanlığı
<fnoyanisi> tiyatro ile ilgili bişeye
<akar1m> yok değil o zaman :P
<akar1m> aehehehaheha
<akar1m> benim babamda meteoroloji ye geçti :D
<fnoyanisi> :)
<akar1m> fiber optik dersleri verirdi TT akademide şimdi hava durumu sensörler falan takılıyo
<akar1m> ahahahahahha
<akar1m> Avustralya'da telekom şirketlerini araştırmıştım bi arada
<fnoyanisi> burada da tesltra var
<fnoyanisi> buranın turk telekomu
<fnoyanisi> telstra
<akar1m> hadi ya tekel mi oda orda
<fnoyanisi> yok burada operator çok
<akar1m> ben baktığımda 5-6 nın üzerinde farklı şirket vardı
<akar1m> unuttum isimlerini
<akar1m> oppus mu
<fnoyanisi> telstra, optus, vodafone, virgin
<akar1m> vardı sanırsam
<akar1m> heah onlar
<akar1m> ::P
<akar1m> ne kadar süredir oradasın üstad
<fnoyanisi> optus da tsltra gibi fixedline ve altyapı servisi de veriyor
<akar1m> ben bi reboot çakıyım gelicem fnoyanisi sen yaz:P benim bot kanalda
<fnoyanisi> 7-8 ay oldu, uzun değil
<akar1m> geldim
<akar1m> startup login ekranında çıkmadı lxde şimdi onunla uğraşıyom
<fnoyanisi> konsola geçip X session ı oldurup
<fnoyanisi> startlxde diyebilirsin
<fnoyanisi> :)
<fnoyanisi> en kestirme yol
<akar1m> peki bunu yaparsam açılışta sadece lxde mi açılıcak
<fnoyanisi> yoo
<fnoyanisi> sadece bu sefer onu açarsın
<fnoyanisi> tabi X gider, uygulamalar ile birlikte
<fnoyanisi> sadece kurulumu test edersin
<akar1m> ya açılışta kde var openbox var önceden openbox var mıydı bilmiyorum
<akar1m> acaba openbox u açınca mı açılıcak lxde tam bilemiyom
<akar1m> openbox window manager değil miydi
<fnoyanisi> evet
<fnoyanisi> X login manager ne
<fnoyanisi> genelde login manager sana seçenek vermesi lazım
<fnoyanisi> ps aux | grep X | awk '{split($0,arr," ")} END{print arr[2]}'
<fnoyanisi> :)
<nick|here> kim avustralyada lan
<utdemir> Linux kullanımı artmasına rağmen, burası da forum da bayağı sakinleşmiş(iki yıl öncesine göre falan). Bir şey mi oldu?
#ubuntu-tr 2013-05-05
<akar1m> selam
<f0und> sana da selam akar1m
<fnoyanisi> artık selam da veremicez bu ot yüzünde ya :)
<fnoyanisi> f0und selam
<f0und> fnoyanisi: Error: "selam" is not a valid command.
<Kartagis> &mp list
<f0und> Kartagis: "(\S+) #ubuntu-tr\!" (2),"^mrb$" (3),"^selam$" (4)
<Kartagis> &mp remove --id 4
<f0und> Kartagis: The operation succeeded.
<fnoyanisi> hay eline sağlık
<fnoyanisi> selam
<fnoyanisi> :)
<fnoyanisi> Kartagis : bot senin değil mi
<gneral> selam
<erdaltaskesen> selam gneral
<Kartagis> selam cvus
<Kartagis> neredesin yahu?
<gneral> :)
<gneral> evlenince boyle oluyormus, ogrendim :)
<Kartagis> ooo
<Kartagis> ne zaman evlendin?
<Kartagis> ben de evliyim, ama her gün buradayım :D
<gneral> 3 yil oldu
<gneral> biz de yavas yavas artik Kartagis:)
<Kartagis> 2010?
<gneral> 2010/11. ay, evet
<Kartagis> hayırlı olsun
<Kartagis> ben de 11. ayda baba oluyorum kısmetse
<gneral> o, cok guzel :) Allah simdiden anali babali buyutsun
<gneral> isim koyma telasi basladi mi? :)
<Kartagis> hala bulmaya çalışıyoruz
<gneral> erkek, kiz belli mi
<akar1m> Kartagis:
<akar1m> yakışır
<akar1m> Allah analı babalı büyütsün kardeşim
#ubuntu-tr 2014-04-28
<ahmet> sa
<ahmet> kimse yokmu ya
<ogny> yok
<ogny> dun dropbox'i drop'ladim, kendimle gurur duydum
<ekolojik> http://www.turk-internet.com/portal/yazigoster.php?yaziid=46655
#ubuntu-tr 2014-04-29
<Mus2akTaS> s.a
<Mus2akTaS> ubuntu 14.04 kurucam
<Mus2akTaS> sıkıntım yok
<Mus2akTaS> tek sorun
<Mus2akTaS> auto cad kurabiliyormuyum
<Mus2akTaS> kurulum pakedi varmı
<Mus2akTaS> Aranel: ???
<Mus2akTaS> aykut: ??
<Mus2akTaS> ElixirVitae: ???
<Mus2akTaS> f0und: ????
<f0und> Mus2akTaS: Error: "????" is not a valid command.
<Mus2akTaS> ok
<aykut> kuramazsın
<aykut> .
<Mus2akTaS> ok
<Mus2akTaS> tesekkür ederim
#ubuntu-tr 2014-04-30
<etsw> selam
#ubuntu-tr 2014-05-01
<sadasd> hayırlı aksamlar
<sadasd> yardımcı olucak varmı
<sadasd> Sality virüsünü silmem lazım yokmu yardımcı olucak
<sadasd> burayada ne zaman gelsem ölü yahu
<slarikan> turgay: buldun adamını
<slarikan> aradaki farkı bulamaz şimdi
<turgay> slarikan:  ?
<slarikan> ayalar
<turgay> :)
<slarikan> :P
#ubuntu-tr 2014-05-02
<yenilin> selamn aleyküm
<yenilin> arkadaşlar ubuntudan windowsun denetim masasına nasıl ulaşabilirim?
<stickybit> a.s
<stickybit> soru yanlış olmuş
<stickybit> şöyle ifade etsek nasıl olur?
<stickybit> başka bir bilgisayar daki denetim masası mı?
<stickybit> yoksa kendi bilgisayarındaki mi?
<stickybit> ve ubuntu virtual machine üstündemi çalışıyor
<yenilin> pardon yazamadım
<yenilin> kendi bilgisayarımdaki
<yenilin> yani ubuntu ve windowsun kurulu olduğu makinedeki
<smart_33> G
<mesut> Merhaba millet
#ubuntu-tr 2014-05-03
<fnoyanisi> selam
<fnoyanisi> eclipse kullanan var mı
#ubuntu-tr 2014-05-04
<murat> slmlr
<murat> facebook masanger pulıngde turkce q kılavye nasıl calıştırılır acaba
<acemi> slmlr
<acemi> ubuntunun dosya yonetıcııının altında konsolu nasıl acarız
<fnoyanisi> selam
#ubuntu-tr 2015-04-27
<turuko> selamun aleykum
<turuko> musait olan varmı
<turuko> yardımcı olabilecek birisi lazım lütfen
#ubuntu-tr 2015-05-01
<Quapukulu> Arkadaşlar günaydın.Ubuntu boot sırasında Bluetooth ile ilgili bir uyarı veriyor.Kullanım olarak herhangi bir sıkıntı yok ancak görüntü kirliliği oluyor.Bu uyarıyı kaldırmanın bir yolu var mı ?
#ubuntu-tr 2016-05-02
<ogny> selamlar
#ubuntu-tr 2016-05-03
<Guest57212> merhabalar  arkdaslar multisim  benzeri  bir program onerebilirmisiniz
#ubuntu-tr 2016-05-04
<omaga> hi
<Emrederseniz> Selamlar, aktif kimseler var mı?
#ubuntu-tr 2016-05-05
<Emrederseniz> selamlar
<turgay> selam
<Emrederseniz> turgay birşey sorabilir miyim
<turgay> sorabilirmiyim yazmana gerek yok direkt sorabilirsin bilgisi ve uygun olanlar cevaplar
<Emrederseniz> turgay, anlayışın için teşekkürler
<turgay> Emrederseniz:  ?
<Emrederseniz> elimde windows iso doyası var usb belleğe yazmaya çalışıyorum, dd comutu ile yazabiliyorum burn konusunda sıkıntı yok fakat daha sonra kurmak istediğim cihaza usb belleği taktığımda bootable olarak görmüyor usb belleği
<turgay> bios ayarlarını kontrol edebilrisiniz
<turgay> genel olarak en son windows nt kullanmıştım 15 yıl  öncesi
<Emrederseniz> ama farklı bir windows sisteminde dosyayı yazdırınca bu problemi yaşamıyorum
<turgay> bilgim yok
#ubuntu-tr 2016-05-08
<stalag17> selam
#ubuntu-tr 2017-05-06
<slarikan> selam
#ubuntu-tr 2018-05-01
<totoro> merhaba
<totoro> arkadaslar ben font degistirmek istiyorum bunu nasil yapabilirim? archlinux-openbox kullaniyorum
#ubuntu-tr 2018-05-03
<freestaf> merhaba
<freestaf> Şu şekilde bir sorunum var ubuntu kurulu bir makinede eth0 ethernet kartında statik olarak vermiş olduğum 10.8.1.37 numaralı ip adresimi eth1 ethernet kartına bağlı olan access poine yönlendirme yapmak istiyorum access pointin ip adresi ise 192.168.0.1 ile başlıyor yani hem ağı hemde interneti yönlendirmeliyim yardımlarınız için şimdiden teşekkürler arkadaşlar.  eth0   =  internet  10.8.1.37  eth1    =  a
#ubuntu-tr 2019-05-03
<debrisRat> selam herkese.
#ubuntu-tr 2019-05-05
<debrisRat> merhaba
#ubuntu-tr 2020-05-02
<Prestashop> s.a
